# Diatom and Green Water



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ok I've done that many times before - using the biggest Vortex diatom filter to clear gw super fast. It takes about 20 min to clear a 30 gal. tank to a sparkling polished state. I've never used flocculants to help the filter because there was no need. For me a UV sterilzer by itself has never helped full blown gw.

This time things are different. The tank gets clearer but only about 30%. After running the filter overnight I cleaned and filled it with new diatom powder, making sure all connections (bag to pump, hoses, etc.) are tight. 

I plan on using a flocculant tomorrow but why wouldn't a diatom filter clear the water completely? Have you had a similar experience?

--Nikolay


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

niko said:


> Ok I've done that many times before - using the biggest Vortex diatom filter to clear gw super fast. It takes about 20 min to clear a 30 gal. tank to a sparkling polished state. I've never used flocculants to help the filter because there was no need. For me a UV sterilzer by itself has never helped full blown gw.
> 
> This time things are different. The tank gets clearer but only about 30%. After running the filter overnight I cleaned and filled it with new diatom powder, making sure all connections (bag to pump, hoses, etc.) are tight.
> 
> ...


Well... Same thing just happened to my 90G tank. Vortex XL cleared GW about 20% in one hour and it doesn't get any better. Niko, have you found what was wrong? Please let me know as I am so pissed off...

Thanks,

Oleg


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I used a combination of both and blackotut for 4 days, it was clear a few days(dead algae floating around?) after lighting was back to normal.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I've never had a problem clearing up GW with a diatom filter! I don't use a true diatom though. On my 75g, I use a HOT Magnum with the included micron cartridge and diatom powder. Most times it has the tank cleared overnight but occasionally I have to run it a full 24 hours to get the tank sparkling clear. It is also a rare occasion that I have to clean and recharge the filter with powder.


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!
Hm... maybe my powder was not good.
MatPat, what is better to buy: HOT Magnum or Magnum 350? Will Magnum 350 filter green water? I cannot find HOT locally...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Oleg said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> Hm... maybe my powder was not good.
> MatPat, what is better to buy: HOT Magnum or Magnum 350? Will Magnum 350 filter green water? I cannot find HOT locally...


I have used both to clear up Green Water. I have two Magnum 350's on my 75g for filtration. They were a pain to charge with the diatom powder with the hoses. I prefer the HOT since it is easier to use and switch between tanks!

They are both easy to charge now that I figured out how to do it. I don't go by the instructions but mix the diatom powder in a small container with a lid and flip top. I then submerse the container with the flip top closed to keep the water/powder mix in the container, open the flip top under the filter intake and let the filter suck up the mixture. It takes a bit longer but no powder settles in the filter (and gets spewed into the tank) when restarting the filter.

I would not buy either filter locally! LFS's in my area charge 2-3 times what online vendors charge for these filters! I wouldn't mind supporting my LFS IF they had either knowledgeable employees or decent fish.

Hope that helps!


----------

